
Ask HN: What is your opinion of the cannabis ecosystem/economy that is emerging? - samstave
We now have a &#x27;YC for pot&#x27;: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gtwy.co<p>Anyone looking to do a techstartup in this pot economy?
======
alexdgg
I am and im out of long beach, ca. I'm pretty much a one man team. I'm looking
for collaborators. I like working with node and python. email me at
socalnug@gmail.com I love to code

